# How do you want to open this file



## AlReignxxx (May 19, 2017)

This annoying popup keeps interrupting me every once in a while. I saw that @dvk01 solved the issue for another similar problem and so I'm requesting help.Anyone?
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Enterprise, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5500U CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 61 Stepping 4
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8083 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon R5 M255, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 472 GB (152 GB Free); D: 15 GB (1 GB Free); E: 1 GB (1 GB Free); G: 440 GB (93 GB Free);
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 2249
Antivirus: Kaspersky Anti-Virus, Enabled and Updated


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

It would help if you actually detailed the file type. Do you know what your system is trying to open, e.g. PDF, DOCX, TXT, JPEG, etc?


----------



## AlReignxxx (May 19, 2017)

It doesn't say the file type.


----------



## AlReignxxx (May 19, 2017)

This (system?) pop up won't stop. Clicking on any of the choices doesn't open any file.



It doesn't matter what I'm doing, or what programs are running. It pops up with nothing running.

Running windows 10 on a HP Probook and using Kaspersky anti-virus. Kaspersky hasn't detected any problem.

Have run scans of system, components and ran all HP trouble shooting and diagnostic tools. No help -

Have installed all HP, Windows & Intel updates. No help -

To get rid of I have to move my cursor off the pop up and just click the mouse.

Google Chrome is set as my default browser.

I've restored to a previous point. No help -

The "How do you want to open this file pop-up" continues to come up every 20 to 30 minutes.

This is very annoying and frustrating. I don't believe it's a virus or malware...

I'm considering running a system file check but wouldn't be surprised if nothing is found corrupt or needs repair.

I've read thru all the other topics on this problem but can't find this question posted for this problem relative to this situation. Looking forward to a solution.

Thanks,


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Is there anything in particular you're doing at the time when the popup occurs, e.g. using a browser or another application?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Forget my last post - we posted almost simultaneously.


----------



## AlReignxxx (May 19, 2017)

I don't think you understand my situation.Read through my latest post above...the one with the screen shot of the popup then tell me a solution.


----------



## AlReignxxx (May 19, 2017)

lochlomonder said:


> Is there anything in particular you're doing at the time when the popup occurs, e.g. using a browser or another application?


I'm not doing anything.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes, I do, and as I explained we were posting at the same time, hence me not reading your previous post.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Okay, I need to get an idea of how proficient you are at doing troubleshooting. There's a program called Process Monitor which can be used to track down events happening on your system by filtering for a specific event, i.e. the *OpenWith.exe* program.


----------



## AlReignxxx (May 19, 2017)

I can't


----------



## AlReignxxx (May 19, 2017)

Reason being whenever I click outside the popup it disappears. Meaning it will not appear in the process explorer.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

No, you're missing the point here, but likely because I haven't explained it explicitly. You need to run Process Explorer and leave it running by minimising it. It'll capture events and when the pop-up occurs again, you'll need to filter in the application for the executable I mentioned in my previous post. That'll give you a clue as to what's driving the event.


----------



## AlReignxxx (May 19, 2017)

It gives so many results


----------

